# Proper wiring setup for Jon boat



## Kilted Yak (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey folks. I need some advice on wiring up my 14ft jon boat. I want to put in a livewell and trolling motor (perhaps my nav lights as well), but have no idea what I need to push either or both of them. Also, does anyone have pics of their jon boats that have good layouts? I've got some flexibility with what I can do with mine. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

What will be your power source? Do you have a starting battery or are you going to use a deep cycle battery from a troll motor? Do you have an area where you can mount a panel? If you want a panel, get a combo fuse/switch setup. If it dosen't have a ground buss get one. Min. wire size from the batt. (8-12' run) should be 12ga, 10ga is even better. Be sure and fuse the + lead at the battery 20-30 amp. Run your light and pump wires 12v + to the output side of the switches. Connect the neg.(black wires to the ground buss. Install recommended size fuses. If you want to go simple, mount some switches to the battery box lid, be sure to check for clearance to the battery terminals. Put inline fuses between the pos. terminal and each switch. Connect 12v + wires to the output side of the switches and connect the neg. wires direct to the neg. terminal of the battery. Hope I've explained so you understand. There are many ways to do this, I just gave you a couple, I'm sure you'll get other opinions.If you live close to league city I would be glad to meet with you and lay it out


----------



## seven C's (Aug 2, 2006)

I just rewired my whole boat and know what you are going through follow sqwaby's advice definitely use fuses west marine has switch panels that are pre-wired to fuses don't waste time on anything else. I went to ace electronics and was going to build my own but it was going to cost 29.00 for parts and west sells a 4 switch for 32.00 already assembled.

If on the N.W. side of Houston I could help as well


----------



## Kilted Yak (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to West Marine to get oriented and then I'll repost more questions or let you know how the progress is going. That helps me get started.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

heres a big NO-NO that I see alot in wiring. make sure your fuse is as close to the battery as possible! I have seen trucks burn to the ground, RV's burn to the ground, as well as Boats (it was aluminum) but it was still on fire. I here is how I run my accessories, I bought these off ebay. You can use the large terminal to bridge batteries together, the next smaller one to a fuze block, then run your accessories from that.


----------

